# 0137



## Imperator19 (28 Mai 2006)

Moin,


mir ist heute morgen was passiert: Ich bekam gegen sechs Uhr einen Lockanruf von einer Nummer, die ich auch schon entsprechend bearbeitet habe.
Als ich das ganze gegen halb acht bemerkte, standen da natürlich die zwei Anrufe in Abwesenheit da, ausserdem sagte mir mein Handy (o2, sgh d600, in der Homezone) aber auch, dass nur Notrufe möglich seien, ausserdem war ich im TMobile Netz eingeloggt. Kurze Zeit später erschien dann unter der Schrift des Netzbetreibers (war ja dann TMobile ) eine völlig komische Nummer.

Es war also keine Telefonnummer o.ä., sondern eine Nummer, die quasi da stand, wo sonst von o2 das "home " steht.

Komisch alles, oder. Kann es sein, dass so ein Anruf an meinem Netz irgendwas drehen kann??

Habe das Handy dann neu gestartet, dann war alles wieder ok...


Weiß jemand, was das gewesen sein könnte, oder ob Anrufe und Phänomen ohne Zusammenhang sind??

Danke,
IMP.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2006)

*Aw: 0137*

Handys sind kleine Computer mit Betriebsystemen.

Betriebsysteme haben immer mal wieder die Unart, abzustürzen, wenn die laufende Software Müll fabriziert. Dein Telefon ist eben eine solche Software, die auf ankommende Funkdaten reagiert.  Was bleibt beim Computer also anders übrig, wenn das Betriebsystem abstürzt? Ein Neustart und sowas passiert beim aus und wieder einschalten des Handys


----------

